# Clogged snow foam lance quick fix.



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

My Lance was clogged up rather than strip it again. I poured a drop Tardis down it and let it drain through, rinsed it and then connected up to PW working a treat now.:thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Worth a try for the first port of call I suppose, thanks!


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

I've had a new gauze in mine but still blocks up after every wash, I then have to stip it etc etc. Is there something else wrong with it? will it work without the gauze?


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

CrispyL said:


> I've had a new gauze in mine but still blocks up after every wash, I then have to stip it etc etc. Is there something else wrong with it? will it work without the gauze?


In a nutshell no! That's where the foaming is formed. Do you run clean water through it for at least 20 seconds after each use? If not then there's your problem.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I've just had a thought, are you using VP ph neutral snowfoam?


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

I use vp ph neutral snow foam. Is that an issue?


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

neo8047 said:


> I use vp ph neutral snow foam. Is that an issue?


I thought as much! I t's an issue I had a few weeks back and decided it was the cause. I noticed it changed colour and consistency (thick milky white substance) at about 6 degrees C, so I made sure it was kept indoors during lower the temperatures. This seemed fine as it retained it's original appearance, but when used in winter the temperature of mains fed water is about 6 degrees and when it mixes with the snowfoam it thickens up again causing poor perfemance and 'clagging' up of the mesh filter.
I have relegated it to summer washes( which is just as well as it not one of the better performers like magifoam etc.)


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Have just been and checked mine, its kept outside in the shed and it too has "curdled" almost like stale milk. gave it a good shake and its still quite lumpy, think this will be tried again in the summer and see what its like, I use CG Touchless foam as my everyday foam and its fantastic. willl use the PH neutral as shampoo from now on...


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

my vp phn also clumped up (made a post about it in the vp forum) although mine is still kept in doors, i just have to be careful pouring it


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

i take out the gauze once every two months and soak it in white vinegar!works a treat


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

stantheman said:


> I've just had a thought, are you using VP ph neutral snowfoam?


I'm using magifoam, I had the gauze out and thoroughly cleaned it out over a week. fitted it and it did about 2 washes then clogged!
Its now not even doing a single wash, when I start spraying its fine then after about 2 seconds it just starts running out the end. Stop it and start again it sprays for a couple of seconds again.

I also dont get any real spray adjustment from the knob on the top. If I turn it closed (clockwise) I get only water out, turn it anymore then a 1/4 turn I get water!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Chect to see if the pickup tube is blocked or restricted (squashed). Does the pw behave normally without the foam lance fitted, eg when pressure rinsing?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I mix the snowfoam with hot water in the bottle and run the PW at 60deg water temp - result super thick and effortless suds :thumb:

and lance never clogged or anything either.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Where did you all get your lances from? I must be lucky as I use both magifoam and vp snow foam and had the lance for over 2 years and its not blocked up once.


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

stantheman said:


> Chect to see if the pickup tube is blocked or restricted (squashed). Does the pw behave normally without the foam lance fitted, eg when pressure rinsing?


The pick up tube is fine. It seems to be OK when using the PW without the snow foam lance fitted. I did wonder if the pressure washer isn't giving enough power.
I dilute the foam with hot water.
Will the snow foam lance work without the gauze fitted? does it do anything other then filter?


----------



## x6411 (May 28, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------

